# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Boxers vs. Wrestlers

## nyckid

Boxing fans. Wrestling fans.

Often, when the two meet, the debate beginswho wins? A skilled wrestler or a skilled boxer? Wrestling fans insist that once the fight gets down to the floor (or the mat), the wrestler will annihilate the boxer. Boxing fans counter quickly, insisting just as strongly that the fight wont make it to the floorwith one clean punch, or a rapid-fire flurry, the fight will be over. An unconscious wrestler cant use his hands or his legs, the reasoning goes.

http://www.fightbeat.com/article_detail.php?AT=300

----------


## armbar83

blah

----------


## Hunter

Question cant be answered.

----------


## Patches24

I think the winner would be the guy who has the most skill at the discipline that is not his specialty. A boxer who is quick on his feet, and has good instincts for avoiding a takedown has an advantage over a wrestler who cannot strike or defend himself from striking. The boxer who stands there like a totem pole, and is easily taken down, loses to a wrestler who can also hit. That's if size, strength, endurance and everything else are all equal.

----------


## Patches24

> I think the winner would be the guy who has the most skill at the discipline that is not his specialty. A boxer who is quick on his feet, and has good instincts for avoiding a takedown has an advantage over a wrestler who cannot strike or defend himself from striking. The boxer who stands there like a totem pole, and is easily taken down, loses to a wrestler who can also hit. That's if size, strength, endurance and everything else are all equal.


On second thought, I'm sort of side-stepping the question in my last post. If their skills in their primary disciplines are equal, and their skills in the other discipline are also equal, then I have no idea who has the advantage.

----------


## Hunter

Going over this again 9/10 times wrester wins. Ex Maurice smith-couture, Belfort-couture. I choose these fights becouse it shows couture before he was cross trained.

----------


## Timm1704

in my mind, and experience, wrestling will defeat boxing. although there are too many variables to consider.

----------


## BigSwol

You could always refer back to UFC 1 or 2. Those were style vs style fights....most of them went to the grapplers, ie royce, ken (considering him a grappler now is funny)oleg, dan severan....the list goes on and on. Anyone remember Royce vs the boxer with one glove......  :LOL:  he gave up cuz he was mounted.

BigSwol

----------


## Hunter

> You could always refer back to UFC 1 or 2. Those were style vs style fights....most of them went to the grapplers, ie royce, ken (considering him a grappler now is funny)oleg, dan severan....the list goes on and on. Anyone remember Royce vs *the boxer with one glove*......  he gave up cuz he was mounted.
> 
> BigSwol


Art Jimmerson. That submission is not better then some of gary goodridges which are "for no apperant reason" is the offical submission.

----------


## rooster101

i always train my guys with pro boxers. some of them let us do take down drills on them. my guys that are more savy in mma do ok, the strait grappler dont do near as good. the strait ju-jitsu guys do the worst. truely going blow for blow on this subject can be never ending. i think its all about the person himself. if mike tyson did karate he would be just as bad as he is, with or with out boxing.

----------


## uponone23

You can't answer the question that's why it's best to train in both...  :Wink/Grin: 

No fight (I mean a real fight.. No rules just you and them and someone has to lose) is ever going to stay strictly in one domain (ground, submissions, striking) I try not to be a boxing snob or a wrestling snob or a BJJ snob I get all the training I possible can can.

----------


## Johny-too-small

I would win.

----------


## siimjim13

hahaha rediculous thread but imo a wrestler would generally beat a boxer, but ya anything could happen on any given day

----------


## sooners04

Remember, the average time for a REAL fight from start to finish is less than 2minutes. No time there for playing grab ass. Here is my state qualifying wrestler cousin after a bar fight with some drunk bar thug. A simple argument and the bar thug punched and my cousin went down and got beat.

----------


## powerinabottle1300

In a sober brawl...I lean toward the wrestler. A few of my old buddies from wrestling are now cops and those guys are untouchable. Boxers have advantages too though.

----------


## 1819

> Question cant be answered.


agreed. this has been beaten to death. i personally think people forget that many boxers have plenty of experience on the ground. dont know many boxers who hav'nt been in a street fight or two. also i never met any wrestler that can throw a punch as hard as a skilled boxer. anyone who thinks they hit as hard as many pro boxers do is dreaming.

----------


## BgMc31

If a wrestler can't punch, all that ground game is useless in a streetfight. Sure he may be able to take a boxer down, but what he does do with the boxer while he is on the ground? Try to pin him? I know that sounds ridiculous but it deserves to be asked. Now if a wrestler can punch decently then the advantage is for him. But all that being said, there are too many variables to answer this question. I've seen football players crush D1 wrestlers in bar brawls, and I've seen wrestlers destroy kickboxers, and Muay Thai fighters in bar fights.

----------


## 1819

> If a wrestler can't punch, all that ground game is useless in a streetfight. Sure he may be able to take a boxer down, but what he does do with the boxer while he is on the ground? Try to pin him? I know that sounds ridiculous but it deserves to be asked. Now if a wrestler can punch decently then the advantage is for him. But all that being said, there are too many variables to answer this question. I've seen football players crush D1 wrestlers in bar brawls, and I've seen wrestlers destroy kickboxers, and Muay Thai fighters in bar fights.


lol. one night i was out with some football and boxer friends. an o lineman for the dolphins goin 6'4" 300+ gets into it with my buddy 5"10" 180ish. i tell the big guy to watch himself. he laughs. i didnt know him well. i grabbed another player who is my best friend and told him to get the big guy away. before he could speak we see my buddy literally jump so he could reach the big guys chin. didnt knock him out cold but knocked him off his feet. now not saying a football player has(or should have)any kind of chin but even i was supprised by the punching power and ive seen them all personally. pretty funny.

----------


## Hunter

> Remember, the average time for a REAL fight from start to finish is less than 2minutes. No time there for playing grab ass. Here is my state qualifying wrestler cousin after a bar fight with some drunk bar thug. A simple argument and the bar thug punched and my cousin went down and got beat.


and I can give examples of wrestlers beating the hell out of boxers in fights. One fight a wrestler can win one the wrestler can lose. Also your cousin was what 21? that is three years removed from when he last competeted. You proved a puncher can win sometimes but this question cant be answered.

----------


## rooster101

this is the last thing i want to say on this never ending subject. with my experience as far as mma goes (because thats what you get when they do colide), i could never teach a boxer how to wrestle, but i was always able to teach a wrestler how to box. dont quote me unless you agree. im done with this thread.

----------


## 1819

> this is the last thing i want to say on this never ending subject. with my experience as far as mma goes (because thats what you get when they do colide), i could never teach a boxer how to wrestle, but i was always able to teach a wrestler how to box. dont quote me unless you agree. im done with this thread.


gotta quote you to disagree on this never ending question lol...just cause someone can throw a punch doesnt mean they know how to "throw" a punch. since i've been around top athletes from both sports the one thing i notice when people are watching mma is how they think a guy is hitting hard when he's throwing these wild haymakers. even people that follow boxing still cannot grasp just how hard a good boxer can hit. i enjoy the debate. i am around boxers much more than mma guys so they get the benefit of the doubt from me but mma is a cool thing and i wish it was around when i was younger. i'm sure i would have given that a go also.

----------


## wishmasterATM

IMO boxer...everyday... wrestling doesnt train your chin!..youl get knock outtt....

----------


## uponone23

Whoever starts the fight wins in my opinion. If the boxer lands a solid punch on the chin before the wrestler can react its over and vice versa if the wrestler hooks a leg and slams the boxer taking his wind away.. Its over for him. In other words who gets out of their element loses.

----------


## wishmasterATM

> Whoever starts the fight wins in my opinion. If the boxer lands a solid punch on the chin before the wrestler can react its over and vice versa if the wrestler hooks a leg and slams the boxer taking his wind away.. Its over for him. In other words who gets out of their element loses.


GOOD POINT...

----------


## rooster101

> gotta quote you to disagree on this never ending question lol...just cause someone can throw a punch doesnt mean they know how to "throw" a punch. since i've been around top athletes from both sports the one thing i notice when people are watching mma is how they think a guy is hitting hard when he's throwing these wild haymakers. even people that follow boxing still cannot grasp just how hard a good boxer can hit. i enjoy the debate. i am around boxers much more than mma guys so they get the benefit of the doubt from me but mma is a cool thing and i wish it was around when i was younger. i'm sure i would have given that a go also.


i can agree to that. these wrestlers that im talking about are going blow to blow with pro boxers. im first a pro boxing coach. with extensive grappleing background. my speacialty is to teach the wrestler how to take out the boxer, and a boxer how to take out the wrestler. the boxers always have that punchers chance, and the grappler always has the chance to submitt the boxer. we can talk about this until were blue in the face. theres only one way to end this. just like big john mc carthy says " LETS GET IT ON!!!" .

----------


## Hunter

> i can agree to that. these wrestlers that im talking about are going blow to blow with pro boxers. im first a pro boxing coach. with extensive grappleing background. my speacialty is to teach the wrestler how to take out the boxer, and a boxer how to take out the wrestler. the boxers always have that punchers chance, and the grappler always has the chance to submitt the boxer. we can talk about this until were blue in the face. theres only one way to end this. just like big john mc carthy says " LETS GET IT ON!!!" .


excellent post.

----------


## sooners04

> Whoever starts the fight wins in my opinion. If the boxer lands a solid punch on the chin before the wrestler can react its over and vice versa if the wrestler hooks a leg and slams the boxer taking his wind away.. Its over for him. In other words who gets out of their element loses.


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!! Its a STREET fight, it NEVER starts with both guys hands up and ready to go. 99% of the time its a verbal argument and the guy who has the balls enough to throw first usually wins, end of story. I don't care how much skill or training you have if you get hit from point blank range unexpectedly, your going to be dazed at the least. Then your in trouble.

----------


## muckamuck4

I gotta rep my sport...the wrestler!!!

----------


## orton4

wrestler

----------


## armbar83

once again, blah

----------

